# HQ Propane Tankless Water Heater or Electric Tankless Water Heater - $500 rebate which is cheapest?



## Don2222 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello

Since I have wood pellet heat now (Dualing Harman P61a-2 for 122K BTUs), the old 109K BTU Buderus baseboard hydronics are in shutdown mode all year round. However the cold start triple pass oil boiler with indirect SuperStor is still cranking out the hot water using aprox. 1 tank of the old dinosour oil per year at a cost of approx. $700.

Therefore, from what I hear switching to a High Quality Tankless DHW can save some big bucks!

We do have new Tri-Plex electric wires and a new transformer and 5 foot higher pole outside my window, But we have an overloaded older 100 amp Challanger circuit breaker panel.

We also have a 100 Gallon LP tank that I use once in a while for the Heat N Glow SL550D Zero Clearance FP with no pilot electronic ignition.

Lowes LP Tankless DHW
*Jacuzzi Gas Tankless Water Heater (Liquid Propane) $1049.18*
http://www.lowes.com/pd_373119-35419-J-SP199F_4294765369__?productId=3606332&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

*LP gas water heater rebate of up to $500 for this year 2014*
http://jacuzzihotwater.com/j-sn199w.php

Lowes Electric Tankless DHW
*Lowes - AquaPower 240-Volt Electric Tankless Water Heater $799.00*
http://www.lowes.com/pd_595089-50857-DHE PRO 36_4294765369__?productId=50189151&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Yearly Costs
The Oil costs approx $700
LP Gas is approx $250
Electric is $??

*Anyone know if Electric is cheaper, we have National Grid in Salem NH that was part of Mass Electric?*


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 11, 2014)

You have an overloaded circuit panel without an electric water heater of any style. Correct?
You have a 100 gallon propane tank, and supplier already in place, that is seldom in use. Correct?
Ask any cook what heats  water better gas (lp or ng)or electric and you will hear gas.
As to which is the best gas WH style that depends on 
many things how much water you use, how cold your
climate is...the list goes on.
In your place I would install a tank style 40 gallon gas
WH. Research more about tank less water heater but not from a seller.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I would forget about electric tankless - doesn't even sound possible with your existing panel.

Sounds like you have an aversion to a tank - why is that?

I don't know much about LP heaters - but it is very hard to beat the economics of a new 'ordinary' electric hot water heater. My 80 gallon one uses about $25/mo in electricity (family of 5, at 0.17/kwh). Not sure if possible with your panel either though.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 11, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I would forget about electric tankless - doesn't even sound possible with your existing panel.
> 
> Sounds like you have an aversion to a tank - why is that?
> 
> I don't know much about LP heaters - but it is very hard to beat the economics of a new 'ordinary' electric hot water heater. My 80 gallon one uses about $25/mo in electricity (family of 5, at 0.17/kwh). Not sure if possible with your panel either though.


Thanks for your info. A tank is fine, but I already have one. It is a superstor 45 gallon. If I got a tankless I can easily plumb it into this tank for storage and still have oil as a backup. So it does seem like we could slice the DHW bill down to less than half with either gas or electric. We do need to upgrade the electric panel. The jucuzzi tub with heater and runtal electric towel warmer was a real squeeze to get in the panel!


----------



## maple1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I would seriously consider an add-on heat pump water heater. Use your existing tank. It would also provide some a/c effect (around 6000 btu I think), and do some dehumidifying. Search 'nyletherm' or 'geyser'.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 11, 2014)

I was gonna say that, but how's he gonna fill the Jacuzzi.    There'd be no backup, unless the oil boiler is still in the loop.


----------



## moey (Jul 11, 2014)

Forget about electric tankless not even juice even if you upgraded to a 200amp panel and service entrance.

If you cant fill your jacuzzi with a 80 gallon electric hot water tank a propane tankless probably is the next best. Get rid of the oil hookup for DHW.

Really sounds like your panel may be overloaded just cause it fits doesn't mean its safe.


----------



## AK13 (Jul 11, 2014)

That electric tankless says you need a 300 amp panel. It also says it does 7 gpm though which is probably overkill. "300 amp minimum total service to the residence, or an upgrade to this level, is necessary to install a DHE 36 as the unit has a power draw of 150 amps via 3 separate 60 amp breakers with 3 separate runs of 6 gauge copper wiring" 

Holy moly, 3-60 amp breakers! 3 runs of 6 gauge! $$$$

And there is no way in heck I'd go to a propane WH. I'm getting rid of mine. You won't use enough propane to get a good rate. Mine has been $3.70-4.35 over the last year. Even if you assume that your oil boiler/indirect tank is only 60% efficient (and it probably is around 60% or so on an annual basis) then you are basically saving nothing with the Propane. 

If I were you I might consider a heat pump water heater with an indirect coil. You'd have the best of all worlds, unlimited HW off your boiler when you need it and about twice the efficiency of standard electric when you don't. And if you put in an 80 gallon heat pump then I think you can get a $600 rebate. The only downside is that this type of tank is going to be more money than a standard electric tank or a standard indirect tank. 

A tank with an indirect coil and electric element might be the second best option.


----------

